# Miller 210 mig welder



## blacksmithden (Feb 18, 2014)

A buddy of mine is going through a bit of a rough time and he's selling off some of his shop equipment. He's got a Millermatic 210, with a spool gun, and 2 large tanks that he wants to get rid of. I told him I'd take it all off his hands. He told me $800 for the whole kit. I kind of want to help him out, so I didn't question the price. I don't know if this is an ok price or not and I don't know what else comes with it, if anything. I've had some fairly large expenses this month and it's going to leave me pretty tight for cash for a while, but it is what it is. I was just wondering if anyone has any experience with this particular welder. Good ?....bad ?.....ugly ?..... 

Thanks in advance for any replies guys.


----------



## Tony Wells (Feb 18, 2014)

I that's the welding machine I think it is, I have spent quite a few hours on one at a friends fab shop. I think they are pretty solid machines. Never had opportunity to use one with a spool gun myself, but I know of two that were set up for aluminum welding with spool guns that the men loved. I think you'll be happy with it.


----------



## sniggler (Feb 19, 2014)

If its all fully operational it's a great deal.


----------



## RandyM (Feb 19, 2014)

It is a great machine, and is my exact set-up. I use about half aluminum and half steel. He is giving you a great deal if it is all in good working condition. You won't regret it.


----------



## chuckorlando (Feb 19, 2014)

Yea good deal I figure. The two large tanks, if in exchangeable condition are bout 400


----------



## David (Feb 19, 2014)

I have the 210 and it is a good machine!  The spool gun and bottles are worth $800, if all are clean and in good shape GREAT DEAL!


----------



## johnnyc14 (Feb 19, 2014)

I have a Miller 180 welder and I love it. The 210 has more power and more features and is a great machine. The current Miller model that is the most similar is the 212 and it goes for about $1800 and the spool gun goes for $700. At $800 you are getting a great deal, if you decide you don't want it let me know, I'd be interested in that machine.

John


----------



## DaveD (Feb 19, 2014)

A deal like that would last about 5 minutes around here. 

Welders worth at least $1000, spool gun about another $400 used, and if they are 160 cu ft tanks the welding supply gets about $300 each for them so figure $200 each there.


----------



## blacksmithden (Feb 19, 2014)

Thanks for the replies guys. It sounds like they're a pretty solid unit. I found some other reviews on the net that go along with everything everybody is saying. He did say everything is working without any problems. I guess I'll be making the 5 hour trek to his house in a week or so to pick it up. Sorry John...it looks like opportunity has thrown itself at me, so I'm going to jump on it.  Again, thanks for all the replies.

Den......


----------



## blacksmithden (Mar 2, 2014)

I picked up the 210 yesterday. $230 in fuel for the round trip, but I'm still happy with it. The spool gun has been through the war, but the patch up job is solid. It came with 2 full tanks..200 - 220 cubic feet....they'll probably last me for years. One of the regulators was screwed up. Fortunately I had a brand new one that I bought for my 110v buzz box. There must have been a sale on new tips and nozzles because there are a ton of them....he probably had 30 new tips in there and a 20 nozzles. I wired in a 230v plug today and tried it out. Works like a charm. I was able to get an aluminum bead going for the first time as well. One thing is for sure...you sure have to move a lot faster when welding aluminum than you do steel. 

Thanks again for your input guys. It's appreciated.

BSD.....


----------



## foxmusfast (Nov 29, 2014)

That's an awesome deal you got there.  I have a 210 and love it for fab work.  Congrats on your new toy I mean tool.  lol.


----------



## Malave16 (Jan 4, 2015)

Thats a great deal. Im more of a lincoln fan when it comes to mig, but at that price id jump on it in a hearthbeat.


----------



## Rbeckett (Jan 5, 2015)

That is a pretty good price.  My MM210 was 1377.00, plus 600.00 for the 30A spoolgun. and the tanks are worth a bit if you can prove they are owned and not leased.  I would pay 800 for that package with no regrets.  Im in for over 2000.00 to equal the exact same setup.

Bob


----------

